# Latest turnover stats



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

As of Feb 2018, 30% of drivers quit every quarter. Every QUARTER!!!

Maybe they could give us another new app, that would help with driver retention.

:smiles:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DMAR6BAgHEBQ&usg=AOvVaw1T-_XtIeRsZikLv5oPIRpj


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

That's interesting, and seems to coincide reasonably well with the oft-cited statistics that 66% quit within 6 months (that number is according to Uber itself), and that 96% quit within a year. At best, it's a gig, a hustle, and it might fit some people's particular circumstances pretty well for a limited period of time. As some often say here -- with excellent justification -- it's a bridge, not a home. But in general, it's reasonable to wonder just how good a gig it is if 96% of the people get out within a year.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

That 96% figure is often misquoted. 96% of all applicants quit within 12 months. Uber turns down 80% of all applicants and then 25% of those approved never start driving. So the real figure is around 75% that are actual drivers quit within a year.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There is something drastically wrong with their business model if the retention rate is so low.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

KevinH said:


> That 96% figure is often misquoted. 96% of all applicants quit within 12 months. Uber turns down 80% of all applicants and then 25% of those approved never start driving. So the real figure is around 75% that are actual drivers quit within a year.


I highly doubt that Uber turns down any qualified applicant with an approved car, I doubt those are factored into ones who quit, becuase that's like me applying to be an astronaut and them counting me a having quit NASA


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KevinH said:


> That 96% figure is often misquoted. 96% of all applicants quit within 12 months. Uber turns down 80% of all applicants and then 25% of those approved never start driving. So the real figure is around 75% that are actual drivers quit within a year.


Uber turns down 80% of all applicants? SOURCE???

Not that it matters. The 96% figure is for drivers who have been approved and gone 100% through the entire process.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

It's tangible that 80% of applicants may be turned down if a driver history/criminal background check determines there is too much risk.

Lyft's recent prospectus shows the following which I imagine is a similar case for Uber:

_As of EoY 2018, Lyft was holding nearly $865M in an insurance claims payment account (more than doubled from $360M in 2017). The S-1 attributes a significant increase in insurance costs in Q1 2018 due to "increased frequency and severity of claims," though the company still appears to be somewhat cautious in estimating reserves. From 2016-2018, only 20-35% of the year's reserves were paid out in losses._


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

That was 2018 and old news it’s 2019 and with gas going up and rates the same drivers can’t wait to join!! #sarcasm


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where I am, if you pretty much are clean and have a pulse, and a qualifying vehicle, you too can drive for Uber. A very low barrier to entry.

Uber doesn't disqualify you, you do it to yourself.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Unfortunately probably 4 million people or so reach driving age each year. New ants born to staff the colony!


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

The figure came from a well publicized paper posted on the subscriber based investigative forum _*The Information.*_

One of the stories that cited that paper was the *CNBC website:*
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/20/only-4-percent-of-uber-drivers-remain-after-a-year-says-report.html

_



Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.

Click to expand...

https://www.theinformation.com/how-uber-will-combat-rising-driver-churn_

If you subscribe to *The Information* you can read their report here:
https://www.theinformation.com/how-uber-will-combat-rising-driver-churn

You can also find other news sources that cited the report.

The assertion of an 80% rejection rate came as a surprise to me as well, but the web based application process and the high percentage of immigrant applicants/drivers and those that otherwise can't find employment might contribute to the formula.
Possilbe factors?;
Age or condition of vehicle
Vehicle registered to another person
Lack of time in the US,
Lack of time with US driver's license
Bad driving record
Failed background check
Failed credit check.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I’ve said it before and will say it again, ask any master mechanic to give you the real costs of what doing this comes out to and you will find yourself driving in the negative with any vehicle for parts and labor. That and what you risk is insane in so may other areas. Anyone with half a brain instinctively knows this and gets out as fast as they can, the rest drive for reasons other than money or are unemployable. I only still drive my pos car from 4am to 6am because there is hardly any traffic and can cherry pick airport rides. Today is my day off I could drive, but it is not worth it, not for the rates and not for the risk. With these rates this gig has been left for desperate thrill seekers and people that can not get jobs anywhere else, simple as that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The increase in insurance cost could easily be accounted for by fewer drivers being successful in shifting the claim to their personal insurance.

I mean... right?

But if 30% quit every quarter...



to MAINTAIN 10 drivers on the road per city, they need to on-board 12 drivers per year to replace quitters.

Doesn't that sound like uber math?


And 25% who are approved never take a customer?

I get that number. People sign up and start doing their due diligence... and decide not to bother.

We could be to blame for that =D


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I've said it before and will say it again, ask any master mechanic to give you the real costs of what doing this comes out to and you will find yourself driving in the negative with any vehicle for parts and labor. That and what you risk is insane in so may other areas. Anyone with half a brain instinctively knows this and gets out as fast as they can, the rest drive for reasons other than money or are unemployable. I only still drive my pos car from 4am to 6am because there is hardly any traffic and can cherry pick airport rides. Today is my day off I could drive, but it is not worth it, not for the rates and not for the risk. With these rates this gig has been left for desperate thrill seekers and people that can not get jobs anywhere else, simple as that.


Like you I drive in the a.m. from 430 -730 I'm retired so i can only make $17,800 a year before ssn cuts into my $$$$ Less traffic,mostly a/p rides, hardly any drunks ez$$$$


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

While I comprehend the mindset that "there's an endless supply of new drivers", at some point this is going to blow up big time for these companies. A constant stream of new drivers who must continually "learn the ropes" and probably don't have the savvy road experience of some of the veterans. What I see happening are more and more long time drivers experiencing deactivation or just deciding the cons far outweigh the pros in this gig. It may take a couple more years, but I predict Uber and Lyft will have MAJOR issues with wall street and blowback from the media with a serious lack of quality drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> While I comprehend the mindset that "there's an endless supply of new drivers", at some point this is going to blow up big time for these companies. A constant stream of new drivers who must continually "learn the ropes" and probably don't have the savvy road experience of some of the veterans. What I see happening are more and more long time drivers experiencing deactivation or just deciding the cons far outweigh the pros in this gig. It may take a couple more years, but I predict Uber and Lyft will have MAJOR issues with wall street and blowback from the media with a serious lack of quality drivers.


They are already using 15 year old cars in my market. People complain about crappy drivers who don't know where they are going but they are still addicted to cheap rides so I don't see quality as being much of an issue


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I've said it before and will say it again, ask any master mechanic to give you the real costs of what doing this comes out to and you will find yourself driving in the negative with any vehicle for parts and labor. That and what you risk is insane in so may other areas. Anyone with half a brain instinctively knows this and gets out as fast as they can, the rest drive for reasons other than money or are unemployable. I only still drive my pos car from 4am to 6am because there is hardly any traffic and can cherry pick airport rides. Today is my day off I could drive, but it is not worth it, not for the rates and not for the risk. With these rates this gig has been left for desperate thrill seekers and people that can not get jobs anywhere else, simple as that.


I'll admit I'm kinda a thrill seeker and this is the perfect part time gig. I run campus and do bars and clubs, I have fun


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mista T said:


> As of Feb 2018, 30% of drivers quit every quarter. Every QUARTER!!!
> 
> Maybe they could give us another new app, that would help with driver retention.
> 
> :smiles:


Uber is way ahead of you, Mista T!

Uber is matching that 30% attrition rate with a *30% (or more) pay cut* on Destination Filter rides.

Lower pay = more grateful drivers = better retention. It's simple, really.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

KevinH said:


> The figure came from a well publicized paper posted on the subscriber based investigative forum _*The Information.*_
> 
> One of the stories that cited that paper was the *CNBC website:*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/20/only-4-percent-of-uber-drivers-remain-after-a-year-says-report.html
> ...


Thanks for that; I wasn't aware of precisely where that number came from, just that it was frequently cited. The source seems to be at least as reliable as anything you might get from Uber, and only Uber knows for a fact what the actual number is. Indeed, it's not out of line with the driver-retention numbers Uber _has_ acknowledged.

In a someone related note:

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/15/ubers-eye-popping-valuation-worth-more-than-nvidia-and-paypal.html
I couldn't help but notice this quote: "Last year it managed to stem some of the bleeding. Its adjusted losses slowed by 15 percent, to $1.8 billion, according to Uber's self-reported financials published in February. In 2017, Uber lost $2.2 billion."

So that's 4 billion in just the last two years. How are they going to cut costs any further than they already have? If self-driving cars are supposed to be the answer, how is that going to help? They would have to buy hundreds of thousands of expensive, cutting-edge-technology cars, and start paying for all the maintenance and fuel for them . . .

I just don't see how that's going to work.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

The turnover be it 30% per 3 months or 12% per month as supposedly leaked from Ubers submission to the SEC or 75% per annum is not a story in itself it's what it actually costs Uber per driver to replace each driver that leaves.

That figure is put at around 600 dollars per driver?

So everything Uber does to cut drivers pay to put more in their pocket increases turnover which takes more out of Ubers pocket.

Uber maths.:thumbdown::smiles:



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Thanks for that; I wasn't aware of precisely where that number came from, just that it was frequently cited. The source seems to be at least as reliable as anything you might get from Uber, and only Uber knows for a fact what the actual number is. Indeed, it's not out of line with the driver-retention numbers Uber _has_ acknowledged.
> 
> In a someone related note:
> 
> ...


Automomus simply doesn't work.
One the technology for level 5 doesn't exist and nobody who knows what they are talking about believes it is obtainable for decades if ever. Then like you say the cost would be far exceeding the cost of humans and as far as being a benefit to Uber the manufacturers of robot cars would simply set up their own rideshare services. Automomus vehicles don't save Uber they destroy Uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Uber maths.:thumbdown::smiles:


We are losing money every sale but we are making it up in volume.

- or maybe -

We are driving the wrong direction, but we're making great time!


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> The turnover be it 30% per 3 months or 12% per month as supposedly leaked from Ubers submission to the SEC or 75% per annum is not a story in itself it's what it actually costs Uber per driver to replace each driver that leaves.
> 
> That figure is put at around 600 dollars per driver?
> 
> ...


I got behind one today and it had no idea whether to go straight or turn right as a car was looking to turn left in front of it.The auto car had the right of way


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I've said it before and will say it again, ask any master mechanic to give you the real costs of what doing this comes out to and you will find yourself driving in the negative with any vehicle for parts and labor. That and what you risk is insane in so may other areas. Anyone with half a brain instinctively knows this and gets out as fast as they can, the rest drive for reasons other than money or are unemployable. I only still drive my pos car from 4am to 6am because there is hardly any traffic and can cherry pick airport rides. Today is my day off I could drive, but it is not worth it, not for the rates and not for the risk. With these rates this gig has been left for desperate thrill seekers and people that can not get jobs anywhere else, simple as that.


And if they ever implement drug tests I bet the retention rate will be less than 1%. It's the easiest way for a person with a drug problem who can function to make cash every day, they don't care about the car or anything else. Often they will post on here about not having gas money. I worked with a functioning drug addict once who drove for a car service, very nice guy, he went for his methadone in the morning and spent the rest of his money on drugs and lived with his elderly adopted mother.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> As of Feb 2018, 30% of drivers quit every quarter. Every QUARTER!!!
> 
> Maybe they could give us another new app, that would help with driver retention.
> 
> ...


Does that mean that 120% of drivers quit in a year?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does that mean that 120% of drivers quit in a year?


No because they have 70% left and new drivers each quarter. I think he means 30% of the 4% who stay.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does that mean that 120% of drivers quit in a year?


What it means is that for every 100 drivers they have on Jan 1, 120 drivers will quit during the year.

Technically, it would be mathematically possible for them to retain 70% of the Jan 1 drivers for the entire year if, for example, every quarter, 30% quit, and then during the next quarter, they quickly replace every one that quit, and then every single replacement driver quits that same quarter. But that's obviously not what happens: some don't make it 90 days, more are out within 6 months, etc., and very possibly only as few as 4% are still there after 12 months. That doesn't seem to me, on the face of it, to be an unrealistically low estimate, but only Uber knows for certain.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That's interesting, and seems to coincide reasonably well with the oft-cited statistics that 66% quit within 6 months (that number is according to Uber itself), and that 96% quit within a year. At best, it's a gig, a hustle, and it might fit some people's particular circumstances pretty well for a limited period of time. As some often say here -- with excellent justification -- it's a bridge, not a home. But in general, it's reasonable to wonder just how good a gig it is if 96% of the people get out within a year. :wink:


96% don't quit, they might drive way less
If 96% quitting , they will be out of drivers
Uber and lyft both increasing number of runs per day , so way more drivers to replace compared to 4 years ago
lyft has 1.4 million drivers now
4 years back maybe 150,000?
Drivers basically doubling for them
So they replaced 150,000( just say 100% replaced)
Then 300,000 replaced
Then 600,000 replaced
Then 1.2 million replaced
Then this year maybe 1.5 milion
So they have replaced 3.7 million total over the last 4-5 years ??
Uber then would have to replace over 8 to 10 million over the last 4 years, since they control 70% of the market
That number is false... maybe 96% of the drivers drive less, not quit
Lyft would have to get 5000 new drivers each day, just to replace the old drivers, then they are getting more rides per day, so add another 500 more drivers
So uber is adding 12500 drivers per day???
17500 per day total
Most drivers do both U/l, so slash 5000.... that comes to 12500 per day=almost 400,000 new driver per month??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> As of Feb 2018, 30% of drivers quit every quarter. Every QUARTER!!!
> 
> Maybe they could give us another new app, that would help with driver retention.
> 
> ...


That MEANS . . .

120% of DRIVERS QUIT THE FIRST YEAR !!!***

Good job uber !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!!!

Not even 100% of the people IN PRISON

WANT TO LEAVE PRISON !

Uber 
40% more DISLIKED THAN PRISON !

Think about THAT !


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> 96% don't quit, they might drive way less
> If 96% quitting , they will be out of drivers
> Uber and lyft both increasing number of runs per day , so way more drivers to replace compared to 4 years ago
> lyft has 1.4 million drivers now
> ...


You realize that it's _Uber that says_ 30% of drivers are lost each quarter?

As I pointed out above in post #26, it's mathematically possible that they could retain 70% of the drivers over a year and still be losing 30% every quarter. But it's highly unlikely that the one year retention rate is anywhere near that high. As far as what the actual retention rate for one year might be, only Uber knows that for sure.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am going to guess maybe 25% actually quit , per year 
Rest of them will fire up the App, once a week at least .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> I am going to guess maybe 25% actually quit , per year
> Rest of them will fire up the App, once a week at least .


I see. Facts don't matter. _Uber itself_ reports that 30% quit every quarter, but you're just going to "guess maybe 25% actually quit , per year". Got it. Just guess; facts don't matter.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

They would not loose as many drivers if they gave back the 50% they took 3yrs ago. A 1.95 to 1.25 then to .74 cents a mile.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I see. Facts don't matter. _Uber itself_ reports that 30% quit every quarter, but you're just going to "guess maybe 25% actually quit , per year". Got it. Just guess; facts don't matter.


30% or 29.9???? Or 27??or 27.7??
Every quarter is 30%??? Exactly ???

Tell me exactly how many drivers quit each day and how many new they sign up ... they have to sign more than the number quit each day, due to growth
Give me numbers ...
Call uber and find out, and post for the masses....
If you know 10 people from last year,who drove for uber, every one of them not driving for uber this year ..???( maybe 9?)
A driver who drives one a month, is he still considered as a uber driver?



Tommy Tours said:


> They would not loose as many drivers if they gave back the 50% they took 3yrs ago. A 1.95 to 1.25 then to .74 cents a mile.


3 years ago or 4 year ago, most pax who used uber from middle to upper class
Now it is from the homeless to upper class...homeless cannot afford 1.95, plus Lyft competing


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> I am going to guess maybe 25% actually quit , per year
> Rest of them will fire up the App, once a week at least .


This isn't really that hard to figure out. There's a bunch of drivers that continue to drive. And then there's a BUTTLOAD of people who get onboarded, drive for a few days or maybe a week, and quit. So in my territory, for example, they hire 2 dozen people per week and only three stick around longer than a month or two (just an example).

Uber itself claims that there are about a million drivers in the US. And three years ago, there were about 800k drivers in the US. Yet they "recruit" tens of thousands each week in the US. That means that their churn rate is astronomical!

Uber has also stated, in a previous article, that they consider anyone who drives 4+ rides per MONTH to be an "active" driver. Now factor that into the turnover rate...

The bad news? As we all know, for every one of us that quits, there are a hundred people lining up to take our place.

The good news? 95% of those hundred people will also quit within a couple months! Eventually word will reach all corners of society as to what a low paying and thankless job this is, and their ability to recruit will slow down, then dry up. Then, and only then, we may see some positive changes in our pay.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> This isn't really that hard to figure out. There's a bunch of drivers that continue to drive. And then there's a BUTTLOAD of people who get onboarded, drive for a few days or maybe a week, and quit. So in my territory, for example, they hire 2 dozen people per week and only three stick around longer than a month or two (just an example).
> 
> Uber itself claims that there are about a million drivers in the US. And three years ago, there were about 800k drivers in the US. Yet they "recruit" tens of thousands each week in the US. That means that their churn rate is astronomical!
> 
> ...


You are correct
60-75%same drivers, and Algo will try to keep them by giving them runs...they have to have experienced good drivers in the system
They flush the last 1/4, and maybe add 1/3 for the growth .
So they are only adding 30% new drivers for the year.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Tommy Tours said:


> They would not loose as many drivers if they gave back the 50% they took 3yrs ago. A 1.95 to 1.25 then to .74 cents a mile.


Hey, gimme back my freakin' avatar!


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> And if they ever implement drug tests I bet the retention rate will be less than 1%. It's the easiest way for a person with a drug problem who can function to make cash every day, they don't care about the car or anything else. Often they will post on here about not having gas money. I worked with a functioning drug addict once who drove for a car service, very nice guy, he went for his methadone in the morning and spent the rest of his money on drugs and lived with his elderly adopted mother.


The fact that you can hit up ExpressPay several times a day seems like a drug addict's dream. wtf?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> What it means is that for every 100 drivers they have on Jan 1, 120 drivers will quit during the year.


That math checks out...

That's what they need...

It's possible for a firm to have annual 150% turnover... meaning for every 100 employees they have on staff they need to hire 150 every year.

So statistically.... 0% of their employees are around after 1 year.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> And if they ever implement drug tests I bet the retention rate will be less than 1%. It's the easiest way for a person with a drug problem who can function to make cash every day, they don't care about the car or anything else. Often they will post on here about not having gas money. I worked with a functioning drug addict once who drove for a car service, very nice guy, he went for his methadone in the morning and spent the rest of his money on drugs and lived with his elderly adopted mother.


What kind of drugs are we testing?



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I see. Facts don't matter. _Uber itself_ reports that 30% quit every quarter, but you're just going to "guess maybe 25% actually quit , per year". Got it. Just guess; facts don't matter.


It's a fake news, there is no such thing as uber


----------

